# playin games on intel hd 4000



## mindfreak2u (Apr 22, 2013)

hey guys... i hav an samsung series 5 notebook the latest one (NP510R5E-A01UB) .... games lag on hell like that... any suggestions or tweaks so as to make games like bf3, nfs run, saints row the third etc work??? these games lag even on low settings.  

can this graphic card be overclocked or replaced??? suggestions r invited.. need to play these games without lag...  thnks..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 22, 2013)

Overclocking HD4000 is a bad idea. Infact O'clocking an iGPU is extremely risky. You can damage the CPU alongwith it. And IVB CPUs produce lots of heat already.
You won't notice major difference even after overclocking that iGPU.
You need to get a machine with descrete GPU with anything not less than 7670m/7640g/630m etc to make those games work properly. And the GPU inside acannot be replaced(in almost all laptops./).

BTW , just in case if you still want to do that , then you can try "Intel Extreme tuning utility."


----------



## mindfreak2u (Apr 23, 2013)

bro i am not sayin overclockin is necessary..  i just want to play these games widout lag... ny suggestions as to how to tweak settings etc or some programs that might help in getting minimal lag?? i am ready to play on low graphic settings if need be...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2013)

don't overclock (AFAIK not possible) as the laptop already has graphics turbo so that will take care of any sort of overclock.

coming to the real problem: update driver (not samsung site. from Intel's site). check if there is any setting that can force a game/application to run in high power mode and game with AC power. and update the game. also BF3 is one of the most demanding game so bound to lag even on low settings. NFS run is demanding too but at low setting should run without lagging. No idea about Saints Row. didn't play.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

sam said:


> don't overclock (AFAIK not possible) as the laptop already has graphics turbo so that will take care of any sort of overclock.


I haven't tried Overclocking the iGPU HD4000 , but I have used one of the Intel Utilities that can make it go past the turbo . Though I know that's suicidal for the CPU.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2013)

Play at lowest possible resolution and low settings, in that way u can play without lags.

I'm playing with HD 3000 with no lags but worst resolution and lowest  setting on a 1080p display


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Play at lowest possible resolution and low settings, in that way u can play without lags.
> 
> I'm playing with HD 3000 with no lags but worst resolution and lowest  setting on a 1080p display



OT// just a suggestion and absolutely no offense meant -- 

You should seriously consider the context of facepalm usage before spamming it in places that the smiley is irrelevant


----------



## mindfreak2u (Apr 24, 2013)

sam what do u mean by  setting to play games on high power mode? how do i find it?? i am noob in these matters... i hav win 8 on this machine.. thnks...


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 24, 2013)

reduce resolution to 1024x768 with low settings


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> sam what do u mean by  setting to play games on high power mode? how do i find it?? i am noob in these matters... i hav win 8 on this machine.. thnks...



well never mind. it only happens in case of having a discrete graphics card. check with GPU_Z while playing games if graphics turbo is working or not.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> OT// just a suggestion and absolutely no offense meant --
> 
> You should seriously consider the context of facepalm usage before spamming it in places that the smiley is irrelevant



Got it


----------

